# Thanks to Mudinmyblood.



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just visited the locked post and couldn't believe what the idiot was saying. Wherever or whomever the how to information is coming from is irrelevant. You guys are giving information that others would charge for. I just wanted to thank you all personally. As for that idiot just remember, "You Can't Fix Stupid"!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks! we need more folks like you around.
We have no idea why some folks wanna beef with us. All we are here for is to share info, advance the hobby and make things easier for the new guys.

btw, I moved this to the mud pit


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree, this site is helpful and I also very much appreciate what yall have put together. I needed snorks... Go to MIMB for a step by step. I needed to change my secondary... Guess who has a "how to" for that too. 

Oh and kick butt forums too. Class act is what yall are. :bigok:


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I noticed it was moved, but no bigge. Just felt more comfortable around the Kawasaki Guys or Girls for that matter.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha yeah we're a tight bunch the kawie guys 
thanks for the complements Texan Aviator.
You are a welcome addition here!

btw, did u ever pickup those seals that were supposed to be a lot better than OEM?


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

You know that company never called me back, I called them and they said still waiting. I gave up. They are actually the ones I got my HL springs from and they are powder coating them team green now. When I go by to grab them I'll ask again. 

I have 10hours on the current seal no leaks! I cleaned the heck outta that area before I installed this one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine are leaking a little more now. I get a clean puddle of oil on the grould about the size of a silver dollar now. it was a dime.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Well in the mean time you probably already know but it's like 5bucks for the stock replacement from kawie. I bought like 5 last time I was at the stealer.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

:mimbrules:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I read that locked post myself and couldn't figure out why he was complaining. I try to stay as far away from drama as I can so I didn't comment on it. I think we all have enough drama in our day to day lives without creating more on the internet. Who cares where the info comes from. Polaris425 IS directly responsible for sharing it. I've found a new home. Thanks guys.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

I was glad to see that guy get a quick change of deodorant, whether he likes the way it smells or not! Definitely neccessary, drama es no bueno!
:ban:


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

im a new guy to this and this is the only site that has been very helpful to me with out giving me a hard time some people think to should know everything right off the bat so thanks and keep up the good work


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

I just dont understand why yall do this crap and we aint that tight....screw this I am selling my Brute and getting a Honda......wait they suck.....I will just stick with yall then....:haha:


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

This is a great group of people and I love what they are doing. Anyone that has any info at all that can help us should post it...Thinks for what yall do


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

usmctadpole said:


> I just dont understand why yall do this crap and we aint that tight....screw this I am selling my Brute and getting a Honda......wait they suck.....I will just stick with yall then....:haha:



:haha: If you get a honda, we'll put this :greddy2: by your name everytime you post.  j/k

I really do wish we could draw in more people w/ other brand bikes, the reason I started with so much brute info, is b/c I have a brute. If I had a can-am, this would prolly be %80 canam guys, instead of all of you... But then I'd be lonely b/c me and TorkMonster would be the only 2 here...  Ha!


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey now lets not get to hatin on HONDAS... who would be rescue and recovery when you get a lil too cocky at the mud hole?? j/k


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

to the OP, i saw your bike on HL!
nice! post some pics of it in the Kawasaki Picture Thread!


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok LuLu I am gonna tell you something you can't tell anyone else....I got a 98 Foreman 450 I use for rescue and recovery haha....and there is nothing that can beat a Honda at that....plus they last for ever!


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> :haha: If you get a honda, we'll put this :greddy2: by your name everytime you post.  j/k
> 
> I really do wish we could draw in more people w/ other brand bikes, the reason I started with so much brute info, is b/c I have a brute. If I had a can-am, this would prolly be %80 canam guys, instead of all of you... But then I'd be lonely b/c me and TorkMonster would be the only 2 here...  Ha!


ya but who would wanna hang out with canned spam guys?:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

usmctadpole said:


> Ok LuLu I am gonna tell you something you can't tell anyone else....I got a 98 Foreman 450 I use for rescue and recovery haha....and there is nothing that can beat a Honda at that....plus they last for ever!


It's not difficult to be in rescue and recovery when you're sitting on the side of the mud hole watching the big boys play. I've got a 250 Bear Tracker that can sit on the sidelines all day long. :haha:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i feel like my 2wd stock 350 rancher will outlast anythign i'll ever have. i've tried to kill it and cant.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

:mimb:


All we need now is more... :cowbell_snl:


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Dang yall made videos of Clutch work and HL springs install? Great videos too, nice work guys.:rockn: I just don't see how anyone could talk smack about guys who simply try to help their fellow atv riders.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL......Didnt see the post yawl are talking on but....Awesome sight, thanks for the videos and how to. If I hadn't have been directed here I would have dropped Quad off at dealer yesterday for a week to do what I did today........Keep it up.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

*Kawasaki* (2 Viewing) 
"Let the good times roll"
*Sub-Forums*:







"How To's" <<<< *Click here*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> Dang yall made videos of Clutch work and HL springs install? Great videos too, nice work guys.:rockn: I just don't see how anyone could talk smack about guys who simply try to help their fellow atv ridrs.


Exactly. We're here to document the simple and commonly desired things and show someone who is new to this stuff that they CAN do it all on their own. You can't find a stock radiator relocation tutorial (much less a video tutorial) anywhere on the net so I will be making one very soon.





For all the new people, I'm going to rundown all the information we have to offer.
Tire Weight Chart - Lists the weight for most of the common tires out there. It's a big list and took me a while to put together. You can get to it in two ways. the first from the main page (www.mudinmyblood.net) in the left hand column there's a REFERENCE LIBRARY module. You can also get there from any page via the QUICK LINKS menu on the NAVBAR. Just look up under the area where it tells you how many PM's you have 
ATV Bolt Patterns - This chart lists the Sizes, bolt patterns and offsets of OEM wheels for 99% of the ATVs ever made. You can get to this one in the same manners as the tire weight chart
Kawasaki Clutch Spring Chart - this information was put together by Metal Man. Lists all the springs available from EPI and Dalton for the Kawie Belt driven ATVs. Good info here. Same way to get to it as #1 and #2
Carb Jet Cross-Reference Chart - Easily Cross reference jet sizes against keihin, dynojet and mikuni manufacturers. Same way to get there
Manuals & Maps - we Have currently 65 manuals and 14 or so power commander maps. Priceless info can be found here. Due to the recent raping by some folks who signed up to take everyting, this has been limited to ONE download per day unless you are a Subscribing Member then you can download all you want with no wait time between.
How-To's - In every manufacturer forum in BRAND BASICS there's a sub-forum called How-To. Relevant articles have been placed in each. These have been contributed by staff and members. We do our best to cite the original creator. Though, if something is in the common knowledge domain, no citing is needed. Lots of good info can be had. Our membership is amongst the best out there in IMO - not just in knowldge but in life - down to earth good people at heart.
We also offer an Arcade to waste time and and try to beat your fellow forum mates. You can get there from the SITE NAVIGATION box on the main page, left column. Also, there's a link in the NAVBAR above.
Some of the site's features - we have things setup here to be easier for the user.
Auto Media Embedding - this is a neat feature and cuts down on the work needed by the user while posting. If you want to post a youtube vid or photobucket vid all you have to do is paste the URL in your post. The forum software will embed it in your post automatically. This works for about 160 different video sites.
User Gallery - Every user on the board can have their own photobucket type user gallery. You can get there by clicking the Gallery link in the NAVBAR above. Once you upload your first picture to Member's Categories, a folder will automatically be created with your forum name and that will be your home. From there you can link your pics in your posts the same way you do photobucket. There's links there to copy into your posts.
Chat - We use flashchat here. Anyone is welcome to use it at anytime. It's pretty nice. Currently we have a chat EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT FROM 7 to 8PM CST. Join us!
Calendar - the calendar works much like Outlook (for those familiar). You can see birthdays and events that have been added. You can also subscriber to an event and get a reminder email that the event is coming up.
That's all I can think of at this point. If anyone sees anyting i missed share it with out new members!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow Steve!!! That, that list is WAY longer than HL's list of forum goodies!!!! That means, wait for it.................


O U R S I S B E T T E R   :rockn: :mimbrules: :309149:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahahaha yeah. they dont provide enough help from the site itself.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree - HL forum has gone down hill - i'll be spending majority of my time here!! 
MIMB rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------

